# M3 Spun and crashed



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

secret I learned with racing the Z4 in the rain in the DTC "intermediate" mode is that you cannot attempt to countersteer, etc. like you would with TC off or it throws the system for a loop and it can go haywire, have seen it happen and must respectfully disagree that every situation is accounted for, 

just keep steering in the direction you want to go is the best way to handle a DTC situation


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> :stupid:
> 
> But it does seem that it is always someone else's fault, NOT the driver's.


Yeap, personal responsibility is not in fashion these days.
:tsk:


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> secret I learned with racing the Z4 in the rain in the DTC "intermediate" mode is that you cannot attempt to countersteer, etc. like you would with TC off or it throws the system for a loop and it can go haywire, have seen it happen and must respectfully disagree that every situation is accounted for,
> 
> just keep steering in the direction you want to go is the best way to handle a DTC situation


I agree that system thinks much faster then any of us could and it will help too keep you going where you want to go, not how you are correcting to so that you will go in a certain direction.

I think they have tested the crap out of the system before releaseing it.

Having done computer programming, I'm not sure that it would get stuck in a loop (in programing terms, the car would not go anywhere correctly as soon as the system "reacted").

As in this system it is designed to help the driver, it can't drive the car for you, nor break the laws of physics.

We can only speculate without know what exactly happened, sorry to hear.


----------

